# Uh Oh!!!



## LaBre (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi guys!! I'm brand new here, and sorry, I didn't have time to read through to see if there is anything pertinent already written about my concern.

Some background....we live on the 18th story of a 32 floor apartment building in Calgary, Alberta, Canada. We have a small balcony that houses our barbecue, and a couch etc for lounging. We've been here for about a year, and have occasionally seen pigeons flying around and once in a while landing on the balcony railing, but they would fly away when the door was opened. We recently went on a holiday for 2 weeks. When we came back, there were a few very persistent pigeons returning again and again to our balcony, even getting a somewhat aggressive. I looked up on the internet how to get rid of pesky pigeons, and found a story about pigeon eggs on a lady's roof. With a touch of trepidation, I again went out to the balcony (not really expecting to find anything), only to find a piece of pink and blue string sticking out from behind the barbecue. Upon further inspection, I found a haphazard nest with 2 eggs.

Well....let me tell you....I felt terrible about keeping the birds from their eggs for that afternoon. I immediately went back inside to allow them to go back to their eggs, and started researching pigeons (which I knew NOTHING about previously).

To cut a long story short (sorry folks, I know, it's a bit late for that), Leonardo and LouLou were born 4 days ago (in the interim, we did move everything around on the balcony so that the barbecue is on the other side, and there are a couple of chairs lending a bit of security and protection to the nest). NOW....my concern......about an hour ago, I saw one of the birds fly away, and went out to see the babies. They were alone, (and adorable) but looked quite cold. The temperature here today is about 12 degrees celsius (56 farenheit) and rainy (not where they are, but it's very damp). I waited about 10 minutes, then brought out a fluffy t-towel that the babies can cuddle into if they want, to stay warm. I set it right beside them. Now, the adult bird is pacing the railing, making cooing sounds, and seems a little panicked. Did I interfere too much? At such a young age, are the chicks at risk of dying from the cold? I was very surprised that they were left alone at all. What can I do, or will the mamita take care of it??

Another question (given the former works out)....how can I keep their area clean as the babies are growing up?

This is crazy! Never thought I'd have a family of pigeons! By the way....there are 3 pigeons, not just 2. Is that odd? I can't tell if the third is a part of the sitting on the chicks rotation, as 2 of them look very similar, but there are definitely 3.

Thanks in advance for your guidance.


----------



## LaBre (Jun 24, 2008)

Now, the chicks have crawled under the t-towel, and the adult bird is still on the rail. Oh no!! THAT can't be warm enough, can it??

Is there an immediate hotline anywhere?


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd say try taking the towel away and set the babies back in the nest, and see what the adult bird does.


----------



## LaBre (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you. I called a wildlife rehabilitation centre here and they said the same thing. I did (remove the towel).....about 10 minutes ago, and the adult is being quiet now but still sitting on the rail. How vulnerable are these little chicks to the cold?


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

It would depend on how old they are, as they get older the parents leave them for short periods of time.


----------



## LaBre (Jun 24, 2008)

They are 4 days old now. The mom just went back and is sitting on them again (amidst sighs of relief, and drying tears - mine that is, not hers, that I know of). Again, thank you for your response.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you for caring for these pigeons and letting them raise their babies. It is so kind of you and I think you will enjoy seeing them being raised.

Usually, the mother sits on the babies at night and the father takes over during the day until around 5 pm. The one on the railing is probably the mother and the father is probably the 3rd one you are seeing. However, could you describe how old this 3rd pigeon is? 

Some other members with more experience than I will be on to tell you how long they sit on the babies because I don't have much experience with that but I do know that one or the other of the parents would/should be on them at 4 days old.

I will mention that the cloth probably should come out particularly if there is ANY chance it can get damp. That can only create a wet environment for the babies and right now they need lots of warmth. If you could get some clean pine straw, put some in the nest and make a little indentation for the babies. You can safely pick the babies up to do this.

As soon as they babies have fledged, I would remove the nest entirely to discourage the parents from starting again.

Cold will not hurt the babies as long as the parents are sitting on them and keeping them fed.


----------



## LaBre (Jun 24, 2008)

Only one of the chicks is being sat on!! The other is about a foot away shivering!!!!


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

The mam should nudge it back under her once she realises it's there.


----------



## LaBre (Jun 24, 2008)

It's about a foot away from her!! Right in front of her!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LaBre said:


> It's about a foot away from her!! Right in front of her!


She will do nothing to get that baby under her. You need to put the baby back. She (Mom) will probably fly off, but that's ok. She'll come back. The baby will die where it is now.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

It's just a myth that if humans touch baby birds they will be abandoned. We don't recommend you picking them up and playing with them.........but touching them or in this case picking up the baby and putting it back in the nest won't hurt anything.


----------



## LaBre (Jun 24, 2008)

I called the wildlife rehabilitation centre back, and was advised to prod the baby back towards her mom. I did so, but in the process, scared the mom (or dad) away again. But now the babies are together in the nest again. I'll continue to monitor and keep you updated.

As to the size of the adults. One is quite large and tubby (we're guessing it's the dad), one is a bit smaller and graceful, and the third is graceful as well, and quite a bit smaller than the dad. Could it be an adolescent bird? Do they sometimes stay with the parents?


----------



## LaBre (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow! You guys are fast! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LaBre said:


> I called the wildlife rehabilitation centre back, and was advised to prod the baby back towards her mom. I did so, but in the process, scared the mom (or dad) away again. But now the babies are together in the nest again. I'll continue to monitor and keep you updated.
> 
> As to the size of the adults. One is quite large and tubby (we're guessing it's the dad), one is a bit smaller and graceful, and the third is graceful as well, and quite a bit smaller than the dad. Could it be an adolescent bird? Do they sometimes stay with the parents?


It's very possible that one of their previous kids are still following them around. Hard to say really.


----------



## LaBre (Jun 24, 2008)

WOWSERS!!!! I had NO idea as to the level of emotional involvement I would have when I found the pigeon eggs!!! Happy to say that both babies are now being sat on again. Thank you all SO MUCH for your concern and guidance.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LaBre said:


> WOWSERS!!!! I had NO idea as to the level of emotional involvement I would have when I found the pigeon eggs!!! Happy to say that both babies are now being sat on again. Thank you all SO MUCH for your concern and guidance.


Just FYI..........the parents should stay with the babies pretty much 24/7 until they are about 8 days old. Maybe 10. Depends on how chilly it gets. At that time, they'll start leaving them for longer periods, but should come back to feed them a few times a day. When the babies are around 2 to 2 1/2 weeks old, Dad and Mom will start another nest. Could be right there or in some other location. Once Mom lays the second set of eggs, Dad will do most of the feeding and caretaking of these two babies. Just didn't want you to be alarmed when the babies are left alone for long periods of time. If you can put a small amount of seeds out, that would be great, however, if you do, you run the risk of inviting other pigeons. They have the ability and sense to know where to find food. That's up to you. IF you would rather they not raise any more babies there, then I suggest you find a couple of plastic or wooden eggs and IF the next set of eggs are laid there, you can replace them with the fake eggs. The parents will continue to sit on the fake eggs for about 18 to 20 days and once they realize the eggs aren't going to hatch, will simply get up and walk away from them. At that time, you can remove the fake eggs and the nest and make the area less appealing to them and they'll simply move to another spot.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LaBre said:


> I called the wildlife rehabilitation centre back, and was advised to prod the baby back towards her mom. I did so, but in the process, scared the mom (or dad) away again. But now the babies are together in the nest again. I'll continue to monitor and keep you updated.
> 
> As to the size of the adults. One is quite large and tubby (we're guessing it's the dad), one is a bit smaller and graceful, and the third is graceful as well, and quite a bit smaller than the dad. Could it be an adolescent bird? Do they sometimes stay with the parents?


I'm glad everything is fine with the babies. I expect the 3rd pigeon is a sibling of the two in the nest. We had that happen with a pair of our pigeons where the sibling would actually sit in the nest with either parent and the new babies.

Would love to see a picture of your little family.

PS - you can safely pick up the babies and put them in the box.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you for taking care of these pigeons. I'm glad you find them so special.  They really are neat and involved animals. We would love to see pictures if you have any.


----------



## LaBre (Jun 24, 2008)

I love that you guys want to see pics of my little family! I shall get them together. Again, I've got to say....the level of compassion I feel on this forum is both beautiful and astonishing. THIS is how the world is going to change! THANK YOU! 

La


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LaBre said:


> I love that you guys want to see pics of my little family! I shall get them together. Again, I've got to say....the level of compassion I feel on this forum is both beautiful and astonishing. THIS is how the world is going to change! THANK YOU!
> 
> La


Are you KIDDING? Next to asking how the "poop" is.........pictures are the next thing we ask about.........


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Aww yay, another Albertan pigeon lover, I'm feeling less alone every day!


----------



## LaBre (Jun 24, 2008)

*pics*

I'm afraid that the earliest photos of our pigeon family accidentally got deleted off the camera, so these pics are when the babies are 4 days old, and then again today, when they are 6 days old. I THINK that the 2 adult birds that I photographed are 2 different ones. I still get a bit confused sometime. The third big one is a little too shy to get his/her photo taken.

(I guess I'll have to do this in 2 posts...)


----------



## LaBre (Jun 24, 2008)

These are the last 2 photos. The babies grow so fast!! It's very funny to see how difficult it appears to sit on them as they are getting bigger....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh, they are so cute!! And yes, that's two different birds.


----------



## NewPigie (Jun 15, 2008)

LaBre .. You sure came to the right place. Welcome.. and I'm glad you've got things under control. I've got a little pigeon family that's adopted me too...living on my patio. It is surprising how the very same creatures whom I was cursing for messing on my car a few months ago.. have completely stolen my heart.

Thanks for sharing the pics .. they are SO CUTE!


----------



## LaBre (Jun 24, 2008)

Awwwwww....now you're all just warming my heart with your appreciation. Thank YOU!! And thank you for your clarification that the birds are different. I wasn't sure that they couldn't give their bodies different shapes by puffing up with air, and the markings looked very similar to me.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just a word of caution........it seems that there's some loose string or something by the Mom/Dad sitting on the babies. It would probably be best to remove that if you can. It could get tangled around the parents feet and/or babies.


----------



## LaBre (Jun 24, 2008)

That's the nest they built! I have no idea where they brought the string from, but it isn't ours. You think I should remove it?


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

yeah you definetly found the right forum. i stumbled in here by accident and thought wow what an awsome thing they have going here. before i found this i never gave a second thought about pigeons i was more interested in helping native wildlife. now im a devoted pigeon talk fan and actually went looking for them, when i was in the city yesterday. nice pics im glad to hear you have become a "pigeon person" too.


----------



## LaBre (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey y'all!! Leonardo and Lulu are now 10 days old and I heard them squeak for the first time today. Very soft peeps really. Cute!! Leonardo now stands up and stretches too!! Mom and Dad are gone for most of the day, but check back now and again and return at night (building a new nest somewhere I imagine). Their sibling hangs out with them a bit more now too.

I haven't removed the string from the area yet.....not sure if that is the best thing to do when it's what they made their nest out of? Another question....how can I clean up their area? It is absolutely full of their poop, and I don't imagine that is the best thing for them....?

I'm not posting much these days...but I'm sure continuing to educate myself by reading the posts on here and associated links, and watching the babies grow up.....Thanks guys!

La


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LaBre said:


> Hey y'all!! Leonardo and Lulu are now 10 days old and I heard them squeak for the first time today. Very soft peeps really. Cute!! Leonardo now stands up and stretches too!! Mom and Dad are gone for most of the day, but check back now and again and return at night (building a new nest somewhere I imagine). Their sibling hangs out with them a bit more now too.
> 
> I haven't removed the string from the area yet.....not sure if that is the best thing to do when it's what they made their nest out of? Another question....how can I clean up their area? It is absolutely full of their poop, and I don't imagine that is the best thing for them....?
> 
> ...



I would give the babies another day or two, and while the parents are gone, you can clean up a bit. It's really not hurting anything as far as the babies. Ferals raise their babies in the "mess" all the time. It's US that the poop bothers.  I know what you're saying though. My birds live in a loft and it gets cleaned 365 days a year. 
As long as the string isn't getting tangled on their feet/legs, I guess it's ok. Just keep an eye on that.


----------



## LaBre (Jun 24, 2008)

I shall clean up in a few days, keep my eye on the string, and keep you updated on their growth.

Thanks again Renee.

La


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Best wishes for your new family, LaBre!
I also became interested in pigeons when two couples built precarious nests in front of my balcony. And yes, it's incredible the joy and trepidation they give you!
Thank you for posting the photos, they're just wonderful.
Please keep us posted. 

Teresa.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Ooooohhhhhhhhhh, I just saw your pics of the little family. Their adorable. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## LaBre (Jun 24, 2008)

Well...the saga continues.......we went away for 2 days, and I guess the sweet parents decided they like our balcony and are nesting again UNDER the barbecue....our PRIMARY appliance for cooking in the summer. (That was where they went initially last time, but we managed to move the barbecue away and leave them there) I didn't even realize it until 10 minutes ago, when one went wandering underneath it (I thought for the first time) and I went out there to put a piece of wood at the bottom, so they couldn't get under there, only to find myself FACE-to-FACE with mama pigeon nesting!!! 

Now it's a bit of a problem and I would really appreciate ideas for a solution. We are in a one bedroom apartment, and this balcony is our only real ventilation. They are now nesting about 3 feet outside the balcony door. The two youngsters, Leonardo, and Lulu, are in the opposite corner. The balcony is only 12 feet by 6 feet, and we have a couch and table out there where we eat our meals. Our chairs are no longer available as they are sheltering the other 2 young ones, on the other side of the couch.

What can we do??????!!!

Thanks very much,

La


----------



## LaBre (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok......no crisis exists......they haven't laid eggs yet. Is there any way I can make the area close to where their other youngsters are more appealing for them? There isn't another sheltered corner there. Perhaps a sideways plastic bin? What are they drawn to? (other than the darkness under the barbecue and cover)

I'm looking for a way to share a very small space in harmony. If they take over the entire balcony, our lives will become much more uncomfortable here and the last thing I want is for any resentment to develop. This is such a new, exciting, and joyful journey (learning about and sharing our lives and home with pigeons), I'd like to maintain that...

Thank you!!

La


----------

